# My flyer



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Last year I put this flyer at the library on the main desk where everyone could see it. The amount of people I got at my haunt almost doubled from the year before.









Its black and white because thats how it would be printed out, i don't have a printer, and the printer at the library isn't color.(the blank space would have the address, but i don't want that online for public viewing)

Any idea for cool graphics(pictures are much loved) that I could use that would look even better and more eye catching? or is this good? I want even more people to come to my haunt.

Any ideas or suggestions would be great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great already, GC!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it. Nice and simple. If it was too "graphic" - the library probably wouldn't let you put it up.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice and classy. Gets the point across easily. Good job.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> Any idea for cool graphics(pictures are much loved) that I could use that would look even better and more eye catching?
> Any ideas or suggestions would be great!


Google images or try searching for halloween clipart.
Here's a site with a few FREE halloween images that might work for you
http://halloween.whipnet.net/clipart/


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

It's clean & simple / to the point. Sometimes thats the most effective marketing. 

I assume the address is on the back... ?
I might rephrase "A haunted Halloween haunt", and try to center the bottom text. 
And let people know if there's any cost... But this is all probably on the back....


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good--no address now how am i suppose to go by----


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> (the blank space would have the address, but i don't want that online for public viewing)


Address concerns- read above


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

oops! I guess I didn't read it thoroughly... sorry.:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good , maybe a little color to catch the eye more.
Or a pic from your haunt itself


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Lilly said:


> looks good , maybe a little color to catch the eye more.
> Or a pic from your haunt itself


yeah it has to be black and white because i don't have access to a color printer.

But hey thats a good idea too. If I can find a picture from my haunt that looks good black and white I might use it. I think what I might do is print out a few different types of flyers, different pictures and fonts.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

There ya go! Mix 'em up. Keep each one simple. You got your cauldron there... maybe for another one have a coupla tombstones and a ghost rising up (it is the Ghost Crossing, after all)... maybe one with a JOL with some skellie fingers gripping around it and a skull peeking up over it... I say come up with a few designs that are simple and bold like the first one and give the same title and caption on each with different fonts that go well with the picture (like was aforementioned, ya might wanna work on centering those just to tidy it up).

A photo could be problematic. Since they tend to not photocopy really well, maybe you could take a photos and do a little photoshop to change it to a more silhouetted version (more like a graphic logo, b&w with a minimum of grayscale detail).

And keep the one you have; I like it!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, if you want I can help you do a new design, I have Photo shop, so let me know


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

change the pics to black and white


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Something like this for a change... done quickly in Corel and changed to black and white...
just a thought


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've photo copied pics and then colored them in before. We do that for signs at work quite often if we need something quick. We don't have color printers there either because it is a rehab center.

Use neon highlighters! The orange, green and yellow would really make it pop!
Simple yet effective.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"We do that for signs at work quite often if we need something quick."

Quick? Seems like a great alternative, but I can easily see it taking time


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nah, just hit the high points, can even be messy if you are into that water color wash looking scribble effect (you've seen it many times in ads).

Take that cauldron, quickly color in the brew with a green neon highlighter, done!
Adds a splash of color, it is strong, catches the eye. Perfect simplicity.

Just depends on how many of these GothicCandle is posting, how involved to be with it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

IshWitch- I really like that idea. I'll try it. I have not decided how many flyers to make for this year. Though I've been making some useing the pictures from th site joker suggested. I've made eight so far, some with just the address and some with the address and a map. Of course I'll print out more then one copy of each.

Higginsr- The sign needs to be kid friendly. My haunt is creepy, but not scary, nothing jumps out at the toters or stuff like that. But its for ages baby and up, something everyone can enjoy. I get complements from everyone from ages 3 years to 70 years. My haunt is not cutesy, but it is kid friendly since most trick or treaters i get are between the ages of 4 and 9. Thanks though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is something simple for you


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

cool lilly thats cute.

what yall think of these?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks G...
I think those are cute too..
(I would personally use one of the ghost ones you have to fit the name of your haunt)


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

> yeah it has to be black and white because i don't have access to a color printer.


Or you could always take it to someplace like a kinkos and connect to a color printer there. I did this a few times when I was inbetween printers and it works out well and is not too pricey.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

pyro said:


> looks good--no address now how am i suppose to go by----


Pyro... do you think that is an accident. Do you think she wants you showing up at her door? :devil:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

GothicCandle, or you also could design what you want, put it on your flash drive, and take it to OfficeMax, or won of them type places, the one near me charges 15 cents a copy, not that the black and white ones aren't nice, they are actually really cute, nice and simple is sometimes better! But if you did want some color, that is a option,


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

The first thing that sprang to my mind was one of those big yellow diamond roadside signs with a black ghost stepping across the road...

Might be useful if you wanted a second "humerous" alternate to the cauldron poster.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats a good idea hellvin...
so I made a few up


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Lilly said:


> thats a good idea hellvin...
> so I made a few up


those are really cool, i just saw them lol. nice, i might use them, thanks!!!!


----------

